# 75ah Varta or 100ah Powerline?



## bestyman (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Just been away for a weekend, and after the first night  batteries were flat. At present I have 2 x 85 ah energy leisure batteries that are just under 2 years old.
Today I left the lights / appliances on to do an experiment then measured voltages in both the batteries. One was 10.5 and the other 11.5volts, so I think its safe to say one is goosed.

I have a 2005 Ducato, so the batteries live under the seats.  Size is 278 x 175 x 190mm Height. Cannot put in Higher and only slightly longer, but it looks like if the battery was rotated 90 degrees then 2 could be fitted under one seat? Has anyone done this? Problem then would be that I would have to make a battery clamp, so I might just replace the 2 like for like. 

I have found a Varta proffesional LFD75  which is 75 ah T £71 each  or a Powerline xv100mf which is 100ah at £69 each. 

I know Varta is the better brand, but it is lower capacity. Having bought 2 Micky mouse batteries only 2 years ago that are now useless I'm inclined to buy the Varta and take a drop in AH. How do I know that the figures are genuine anyhow?

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## sparrks (Feb 17, 2013)

bestyman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just been away for a weekend, and after the first night  batteries were flat. At present I have 2 x 85 ah energy leisure batteries that are just under 2 years old.
> Today I left the lights / appliances on to do an experiment then measured voltages in both the batteries. One was 10.5 and the other 11.5volts, so I think its safe to say one is goosed.
> ...



I would start by looking at the charging system, are they being charged correctly? and also look at to what load you are placing on them. If there's an underlying problem it would soon knacker the new batts.


----------



## bestyman (Feb 17, 2013)

sparrks said:


> I would start by looking at the charging system, are they being charged correctly? and also look at to what load you are placing on them. If there's an underlying problem it would soon knacker the new batts.



Thanks, I know that the onboard mains charger is working, but I have not checked the charging voltage. I will have a look tomorrow, what should it be?

I did check the charge from with the alternator running, think it was between 13 and 14.

Regarding the load, there is an LCD TV thats on a few hours a night (not sure how many amps) and all lighting is LED bulbs. We used to get at 3 days / nights away and it never went flat in the past.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 17, 2013)

Try charging them up for 24hrs using a 240v charger (make sure that the water levels are correct), then disconnect the batteries, measure the indivdual battery voltage - use a 5A load for about 1.5 mins to remove the surface charge. 
Leave for 24hrs and re-measure the voltage (No need for the 5A load this time) it should be within about 0.1v of the 1st reading if it's any good. If 1 or both of the batteries are significantly down then the batteries would appear to be shot.

State of Charge	Specific Gravity	Voltage
  	  	                                12V 	6V
100% 	                 1.265 	12.7 	6.3
75% 	                         1.225 	12.4 	6.2
50% 	                         1.190        12.2 	6.1
25% 	                         1.155 	12.0 	6.0
Discharged 	                 1.120 	11.9 	6.0


----------



## bestyman (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks, I will do some more checks tomorrow.

I do believe that one of the batteries is faulty though as its voltage is 1 volt lower than the other one. 

Any suggestions as to Varta or Powerline?


----------



## sparrks (Feb 17, 2013)

bestyman said:


> I have found a Varta proffesional LFD75  which is 75 ah T £71 each  or a Powerline xv100mf which is 100ah at £69 each.
> 
> I know Varta is the better brand, but it is lower capacity. Having bought 2 Micky mouse batteries only 2 years ago that are now useless I'm inclined to buy the Varta and take a drop in AH. How do I know that the figures are genuine anyhow?
> 
> ...




Tricky one. Varta is more "respected" brand, powerline has the greater capacity........... however, they both appear to be the same physical size which is strange. The 110A batts would seem to be about 330mm long.

I think I would go for the Varta, what warranty do they have?


----------



## bestyman (Feb 17, 2013)

Powerline has a 4 year guarantee. No mention of Varta guarantee, so I assume a year.

But I suppose, just because its guaranteed 4 years, doesn't mean that it will last 4 years and not the easiest thing in the world to post back.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 17, 2013)

bestyman said:


> Powerline has a 4 year guarantee. No mention of Varta guarantee, so I assume a year.
> 
> But I suppose, just because its guaranteed 4 years, doesn't mean that it will last 4 years and not the easiest thing in the world to post back.



True, but at least it's some kind of indication that they trust their own batteries. In light of the warranty and the capacity I guess I'd go for the powerline, afterall, it cost the same to ship back the Varta if it fails. (assuming you're not purchasing locally).


----------



## bestyman (Feb 17, 2013)

I`m sorry. Ignore my last post. I have been looking at so many batteries and got mixed up. 

The Powerline has no mention of guarantee , so I assume 1 year. thats this one XV100MF Powerline Leisure Battery 12V 100Ah - Leisure Batteries - Powerline Leisure Batteries

The one with the four year guarantee is this one which is an Enduroline at £90 EXV100 Enduroline Leisure Battery 100Ah - Leisure Batteries - Enduroline Ca+ Leisure Batteries

Here is the Varta LFD75 Varta Professional DC Leisure Battery 75Ah (930075065) - Leisure Batteries - Varta Hobby Leisure Batteries

Thanks for your thoughts Apologies for the confusion.


----------

